# CL



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

What section do you post in when asking for meat?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I post in the wanted ads and in the farm/livestock ads. The pet section will always flag you off.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I been having more success when I do it in the pet part. Make sure you put something like your dog has a special diet.


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

I post in general community, wanted, and pet. Never been flagged, but then again I am in a hillbilly town. I never thought about putting it into the farm section, I'll do that next time. 
I had to pull my ads today since I just scored about 150 pounds of meat and have absolutely no room in the freezer for anything else.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow I got my first hit already!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

One person has a deer that's been hanging for a couple weeks. We've had temps of highs that melts all the snow. Up to 50.
Email says the meat does not smell.
Can I fees that?


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

So wait, with all the paranoia about ingredients in dry foods from highly reputable companies, you all buy meat advertised on Craig's List? 

Or is CL something else?


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Monster's dad. While I may understand your frustration with some raw feeders, please keep in mind that statements like yours posted in the raw section are seen by ALL raw feeders, even ones that you DON'T have a bone to pick (excuse the pun). So lighten up, geez. You are just plain attacking now and I do not appreciate it. Do I come over to kibble section and pick apart everything YOU say? If you have a problem, how about finding a respectful way to go about it? 


And lovemydogsalways, yes. I would be ALL OVER THAT DEER. LOL That is a great score and pics are encouraged!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Monster's dad. While I may understand your frustration with some raw feeders, please keep in mind that statements like yours posted in the raw section are seen by ALL raw feeders, even ones that you DON'T have a bone to pick (excuse the pun). So lighten up, geez. You are just plain attacking now and I do not appreciate it. Do I come over to kibble section and pick apart everything YOU say? If you have a problem, how about finding a respectful way to go about it?
> 
> 
> And lovemydogsalways, yes. I would be ALL OVER THAT DEER. LOL That is a great score and pics are encouraged!


I have monsters dad on my ignore list. I would appreciate if no one quotes him in this thread. 
he is a rude person and I have never liked anything he's had to say.
thanks Wolfsnaps! I will see if bf will let me use his truck.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

I was just asking for clarification. I am just surprised that with the air of superiority demonstrated in the kibble section by raw feeders and all the concern about ingredient quality in dry foods, someone would choose to buy and feed such a potentially dangerous thing, for the people and the dogs.

I, and my family, have a wonderfully long history of hunting and fishing but I wouldn't dream of buying meat from an unknown source.

Plus, selling game is illegal I believe.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

You are getting this for free, is that correct? I have gotten many meats for free and have never had any problems. 

When is doubt, throw it out.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Sounds great!

I would definitely get it and be VERY happy about it.


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

Yup, I'd feed it, just freeze for a couple days and it should be good to go. I would probably rinse it down as well before (or after) freezing. Get it fast though, that meat is bound to spoil soon. I was offered a deer carcass a while back, but had to decline as I live in a small apartment and my freezer was full! If I had a big enough freezer I definitely would have gotten it.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Haven't been on here for a bit who is the grumpy frumpy picking on peeps in the raw section, needs a life. I'll put him on my ignore list also. I wish I could get free stuff off CL but its iffy where I live because people are weird in my area. They haven't evolved from cave man yet so I have to drive out of county just to get meat.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> You are getting this for free, is that correct? I have gotten many meats for free and have never had any problems.
> 
> When is doubt, throw it out.


Yeah for free.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Love your kennels, I came up with mine, tired of loading and unloading now I just remove the gate. Was a couple hundred to have made at the boat top place but won't rust like my other kennel do when they get wet.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Did you pick up the deer yet?? Sounds like a good score for your first hit!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Chocx2 said:


> Love your kennels, I came up with mine, tired of loading and unloading now I just remove the gate. Was a couple hundred to have made at the boat top place but won't rust like my other kennel do when they get wet.
> 
> View attachment 8862


That is awesome! I am going to keep that in mind for us in the future. What a great design! Very clever!


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I just got a call to pick up 75 lbs. I can not complaint!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm in dry spell. No calls for a while now for me.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Post again! Delete the old post and post again. It works for me. It work great if I post in the Community/Pet Section.


----------



## pampam22 (Feb 8, 2013)

I am not sure if there is a thread about this already, but what do you all's ads usually say? Do you list different meats of just say meat in general?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I just say that I'm looking for a variety of older or freezer burned meat or livestock butchering scraps that would otherwise be thrown out.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Chocx2 said:


> Love your kennels, I came up with mine, tired of loading and unloading now I just remove the gate. Was a couple hundred to have made at the boat top place but won't rust like my other kennel do when they get wet.
> 
> View attachment 8862


That is awesome!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

shellbell said:


> Did you pick up the deer yet?? Sounds like a good score for your first hit!


I probably wont' be able to get it till this weekend. It's an hour drive and I work every day.


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

I am interested in any old meat! Last years hunt? Old freezer burnt meat? fresh unwanted scraps?

Did you slaughter an animal and have no place for the unwanted stuff?

Game meat (Duck, Goose, Elk, Deer, Pig, Turkey)

Store meat

Pig
Cow
Fish
Chicken
Turkey
Goat
Sheep
Duck?


Any part of the animal.

Any kind of raw meat or raw fish is wonderful. Game new or old is wonderful also.
We will also take fat scraps organs and bone!

Whole carcasses are awesome!

Willing to pick up within a reasonable distance. Will take ANY quantity.
We can pick up at your convienience 

Free is preferable but will negotiate low price for quality meat.

If you would like to help a girl out, please text or call 

Thanks and have a great day!

that is what I post (you can use it IF you are not posting on Evansville, IN area since that is the one I use haha) it has gotten flagged recently but I think there are just some ignorant idiots out there that keep doing it


----------



## pampam22 (Feb 8, 2013)

Elliehanna said:


> I am interested in any old meat! Last years hunt? Old freezer burnt meat? fresh unwanted scraps?
> 
> Did you slaughter an animal and have no place for the unwanted stuff?
> 
> ...


Thanks! Can I steal this?


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

sure, I stole it from someone like a year ago, they said whoever wants to can use it  so I have it saved to my computer haha


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Another email! 200 pounds of pork. Hoping to get it this weekend.
Gonna ask my friend if she willl go with me.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

lovemydogsalways said:


> Another email! 200 pounds of pork. Hoping to get it this weekend.
> Gonna ask my friend if she willl go with me.


Omg, you are having awesome luck straight off the bat! I have been feeding raw for about a year and a half and never had respones like that to CL ads....now you are making me want to post again on there, LOL.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I just pick up about 75 lbs


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I just got an email from someone about a post I put on Freecycle. She has chicken legs but I don't know how much she has yet. I just sent her a message back.


----------

